# Neuter day



## Sirius (May 5, 2010)

Sirius is getting neutered on Friday. He will be five and a half months. Thanks to this forum, I am mostly prepared on things to do. I am getting the onesies today. Hopefully everything will be OK since the vet mentioned that he is in good health and no special circumstances.He is going for the traditional neuter as against laser. I really like my vet at Santa Clarita Animal Hospital and decided to go with them even though they do not have laser neuter. But they do use Isoflurane for anasthesia. I will post details after the neuter.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Good luck on Friday buddy! I'm sure all will go well. MiG will have his day on the 29th.


----------



## Sirius (May 5, 2010)

Thank you! All the best for Mig!


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck Sirius & Mig. Try not to be too nervous.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Good luck Sirius and Mig, looking forward to seeing you in your onesies!!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Good luck!! 

Roscoe had the traditional surgery versus the laser for the same reason, I love my vet! I was a lot more comfortable because she requires that all dogs going under anaesthesia to have pre-labs done to be sure they will not have any unexpected reactions. Stella is about the same age as your Sirius, but I will wait until she is at least 6 mos for her spay.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Phoenix sends puppy kisses to brother Sirius for a speedy recovery.:kiss::kiss:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Best wishes to Sirius and Mig for uneventful procedures with speedy recovery.


----------



## Sirius (May 5, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your good wishes! Ditto's Mom: Sirius sends his love and kisses to his brother Phoenix


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

It's scary but all will be fine. Daisy was 7 mo when she had her surgery. The next day I had the hardest time keeping her "quiet".


----------



## Sirius (May 5, 2010)

Neuter is done! I picked up Sirius in the evening of the surgery and he is doing well. Vet advised us not to feed him anything until the next day but to provide just small amounts of water. Sirius slept well last night and he had a big appetite today morning. He finished his meal in 3 minutes. He is walking normally today morning and sleeping a lot. Thank you everyone for your good wishes!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Glad to hear everything went well. 
And, of course, I would love to see him in his onesie!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack had his neuter done on Friday. Good luck at keeping him from not running around! I have a diaper on Jack to cover up the wound....and if he goes to try get at the wound...a few "Eh! Eh!" and he stops. We slept well last night also.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Well done boys!! of course it is a lot easier for you lads than for the girls.:crutch:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You are a lucky man, my friend! I am pleased to see that Sirius came out of it so well. Unfortunately, so many of his half-brothers have had a hard time with the recovery for a couple of days, so I am really glad to see that his recovery was a breeze! Please give my love to him.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sirius said:


> Neuter is done! I picked up Sirius in the evening of the surgery and he is doing well. Vet advised us not to feed him anything until the next day but to provide just small amounts of water. Sirius slept well last night and he had a big appetite today morning. He finished his meal in 3 minutes. He is walking normally today morning and sleeping a lot. Thank you everyone for your good wishes!


Yeah!:hug:


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy to hear Sirius and Jack are both fine.


----------



## Sirius (May 5, 2010)

Havtahava said:


> You are a lucky man, my friend! I am pleased to see that Sirius came out of it so well. Unfortunately, so many of his half-brothers have had a hard time with the recovery for a couple of days, so I am really glad to see that his recovery was a breeze! Please give my love to him.


Thank you Kimberly! Sirius is back to his self and jumping around as usual!


----------

